# early sting ray



## Kenny Middendorf (Dec 12, 2017)

here is a cool one i've had for at least 15 years , decided it should'nt be left alone anymore. what do ya think ?


----------



## stoney (Dec 12, 2017)

Keep us posted


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 12, 2017)

@Rusty2wheels


----------



## Rusty2wheels (Dec 12, 2017)

Nice!  What are your plans for it?  Find all the correct early parts for it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenny Middendorf (Dec 12, 2017)

Rusty2wheels said:


> Nice!  What are your plans for it?  Find all the correct early parts for it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



yes sir, plan to restore it only thing I'm missing is the brake arm for the rear coaster brake. the sissy bar seat and fenders handle bars in the pics were just on it from me letting my neighbor kid get it rideable for a day or two then i dismantled it. I'll need a few things or I'll have it all rechromed . Hopefully the seat has'ent became lost .I hav'ent seen it or the sissy bar in about ten years.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 13, 2017)

Typhoon frame ?


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 13, 2017)

A.S.BOLTNUT said:


> Typhoon frame ?




Looks like a real Lime 1963 Sting Ray to me.


----------



## Kenny Middendorf (Dec 14, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Looks like a real Lime 1963 Sting Ray to me.



that's what i'm told .  couple friends want it bad but its my only stingray and i like it to much to sell it


----------



## vastingray (Dec 21, 2017)

Typhoons didn't come in lime


----------



## Oldnut (Dec 22, 2017)

For sale ?


----------

